# Going to the movies solo



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

1. Do you prefer going to theater alone or with somebody?

2. Why is going to the movies solo so frowned upon?

3. Do you know that feel when no gf?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't like going by myself

but I have in the past and do when it's a movie that I really want to see and when I have the time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I don't like going by myself
> 
> but I have in the past and do when it's a movie that I really want to see and when I have the time.



If you had to guess what would be the ratio between the times you've went to the movies alone and the times you've went with friends?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2014)

It's not a big deal. A ton of people do it in the UK. I've done it numerous times. Simply I don't want to watch something good and have to spend my time trying to compel someone to give a film a chance. Ain't got the time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2014)

> 1. Do you prefer going to theater alone or with somebody?



depends on the movie 



> 2. Why is going to the movies solo so frowned upon?



some cultures are unable to realise that it's okay to do things by yourself sometimes


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 7, 2014)

Eh there's nothing wrong with going to movies by yourself. I'm 50/50. If everyone decides to watch a film together then I'd go with my mates but if I want to watch a film which they have no interest in but I do then I'd just go by myself. Never bothered me really. 

One thing I don't do is go to watch Bollywood films with my mum and her friends. Like...hell no. I just make up an excuse saying I got work to do


----------



## Monster (Oct 7, 2014)

They installed a no singles policy at where I live so I can't go alone and no gf.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't understand people who just must have somebody with them if they want to go see a movie. You are all sitting there silently watching the movie, not having conversations. It doesn't matter if you are there alone or not.
I go to movies mostly by myself, and I usually try to sit in a place where there is plenty of room around me, so it's more comfortable when the theatre isn't full of people. And I don't have to listen to my friend munching whatever he brought there to eat.



Pepe said:


> They installed a no singles policy at where I live so I can't go alone and no gf.



Is there a reason for that absurd rule?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually went solo for the first time Sunday to see Gone Girl. Don't regret it .


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't gone by myself in a while but I've done it a fair number of times. It's not too bad if you're strong and are not getting caught up in everyone else being with their wife/gf/friends/family.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I can't understand people who just must have somebody with them if they want to go see a movie. You are all sitting there silently watching the movie, not having conversations. It doesn't matter if you are there alone or not.
> I go to movies mostly by myself, and I usually try to sit in a place where there is plenty of room around me, so it's more comfortable when the theatre isn't full of people. And I don't have to listen to my friend munching whatever he brought there to eat.
> 
> 
> ...



apparently it's meant to deter cinema shooters like the guy in aurora

which is pretty dumb if you think about it

a guy with a gun who wants to shoot up a cinema isn't going to be deterred by an usher telling him he needs a friend along in order to watch the movie

he'd just shoot the usher


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2014)

Having company for movie going isn't about the actual watching of the movie, it's the before, interval and after of it. Naturally, if I'm taking into account the extra money directly spent into watching in a theater and the time wasted in commute, I'm gonna balance it with whether I'm gaining something out of that experience that I wouldn't just sitting at home watching on laptop. Which is why the company is the key variable in my decision to go to the movies.

tldr: No I don't go by myself, but I still noe the GF feels


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> apparently it's meant to deter cinema shooters like the guy in aurora
> 
> which is pretty dumb if you think about it
> 
> ...



I can't tell if this is sarcasm  but the no singles policy was just joke created by /tv/.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2014)

How am I meant to masturbate with my friends sat next to me?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

Morglay said:


> How am I meant to masturbate with my friends sat next to me?



What movies are you watching that would make you want to masturbate?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Feet.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't see the big deal of going alone. You have a lot less restrictions.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't care if I am going alone or with somebody. What's the difference anyway? I don't say a single world or look to either side during the film. I go to watch a film, and that's what I do.

Always go together with my girlfriend, though, which obviously makes it nicer before and after. But it's not a big deal. I've gone to the cinema a shitload of times and had a great time.


----------



## Slice (Oct 7, 2014)

Meeting up before the movie with friends and going out with them after it ends is preferable.
But during the actual movie you aren't talking anyways. So if you really just want to see the movie you can go alone just as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm  but the no singles policy was just joke created by /tv/.



it wasn't sarcasm, it was an attempt to keep the joke going


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2014)

> Why is going to the movies solo so frowned upon?



Because some people think wanting to watch a movie alone in a theatre is weird even though you can watch a movie alone at home just fine. There's no sound logic behind the reasoning for those who think this.

Sometimes you like the company of others to hang around before, during(the occassional jokes about things happening in the movie) and after but sometimes you may also prefer to watch alone. Sometimes you may be the only one who wants to see the film and sometimes you may not get the chance to see the film again except that one date and other friends are busy. There can be many reasons this could happen.

I was the only one in my group who wanted to see Prometheus so I went alone. On the other hand me and some friends wanted to see Fast and Furious 6 together, so went.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 8, 2014)

If you really wanna focus on a movie, you should go solo.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to be self conscious. Now I simply don't care. My friends are a bunch of indecisive numbskulls who can't ever make proper plans anyway.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't mind going alone, sometimes I even prefer it.

Some of the people I know are the types to either talk during the movie when I just want to watch it or distract me by making out with their significant others when I'm sitting right next to them (seriously, get a room, I'm trying to watch a movie here).

On the other hand, there are benefits to going with others. One is having someone to discuss the movie with. Another is to have a friend to back you up if you get into a fight with someone else in the theater, like those fucks who keep turning on their cell phones (!) and shining the light in my general direction or not frigging turning off their phones/setting them to vibrate and not leaving the theater to speak with whoever is calling them. Fucking assholes some people. I once went to a theater some years back, and the people I went with got into a physical fight with some low-class couple who wouldn't shut up during the movie. The couple actually ran away once going to a police station was brought up.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 8, 2014)

Had no idea going to the cinema alone was so frowned upon lol I have done this a lot of times, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

I would only go to the movies with people.
My friends wouldn't watch the movies I watch alone at home anyways.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2014)

I've never gone to the movies by myself. I'm always usually with one of my friends or my wife.

But my favorite experience so far is going with my son, he's only a few months past a year old, and as soon as the movie begins, he's a rock on my lap, and he gets sooo into the movie.

I always take him for any superhero flick thats on.


----------



## Tragic (Oct 8, 2014)

Never gone to to the movies alone but I don't find it weird. It always blows my mind when people say that it's really weird to go alone. If anything, it's weird to go with other people considering you aren't talking to them at all. You're just sitting there.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 8, 2014)

Depends what kind of movie it is, regular movies fine, but when its a kid's movie and theres like 30 something families and 2 lone guys in their mid 30s alone in the midst it just screams creepy p*d*p**** to me.

Other than that, sure why not.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2014)

who   currs


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah, it really depends for me. I love watching movies at the theaters and although i've slowed down a bit over the last few months, I usually go 1-2 times a week. I either go with my friends, my family, a girl or by myself and each is a different experience. Sometimes (like Guardians of the Galaxy) I watch the same movie each time! 

When I go with my friends, we *always* smoke a fat joint before the movie and so its always a different experience than when I go alone or with anyone else. When I go with my family, its usually to watch family-themed movies as my little brothers tag along. When I go by myself, its usually to watch a movie that no one else is interested in or to watch a movie that I want to watch again but no one else does. People have mentioned the lack of GF to go to the movie with but from my experience its overrated. My least pleasurable movie experience is when i go with a girl. I don't like smoking up with girls that I take out to a movie (I usually don't know them very well so i get a bit paranoid or awkward) and I usually let them choose the movie which I regret after.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> 1. Do you prefer going to theater alone or with somebody?
> 
> 2. Why is going to the movies solo so frowned upon?
> 
> 3. Do you know that feel when no gf?



Always with someone, it's like a tradition or call it even a habit 

Maybe because going to the cinema has always been seen as a way to socialise therefore going alone is like breaking that image 

I have a fiancee but she's currently abroad so I know how you feel, the good thing is that if there's no friends available (mine are always busy like hell building their careers ) you can always ask a relative  My mom is a HUGE movie fan and she doesn't miss a single movie that's out so I always have the option to with her


----------



## Yak (Oct 10, 2014)

If I really wanna see the movie, I go there with or without someone else. Fuck 'em. 
I prefer going with a good friend because there is some latent feeling of connection throughout the movie but it can be just as fun without someone.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 12, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> 1. Do you prefer going to theater alone or with somebody?


I prefer to go with people so I can have the shared experience with my friend(s).  The first thing I want to do after a viewing is talk about it with others. So going with someone is always my first choice. 

I also found myself going to movies alone when I was depressed and trying to avoid family and friends. 


Jerusalem said:


> 2. Why is going to the movies solo so frowned upon?


It's looked down upon because it's not the norm.  Anytime someone does something different, people think it's weird and make assumptions about them.


Jerusalem said:


> 3. Do you know that feel when no gf?


Yeah, but then I spend the money I would have spent on them on myself and it doesn't feel as bad. 


Magnum Miracles said:


> I actually went solo for the first time Sunday to see Gone Girl. Don't regret it .


I'm thinking about doing the same thing for that film.  I'm tired of waiting for people's schedule to open up. 


-Dargor- said:


> Depends what kind of movie it is, regular movies fine, but when its a kid's movie and theres like 30 something families and 2 lone guys in their mid 30s alone in the midst it just screams creepy p*d*p**** to me.
> 
> Other than that, sure why not.


I felt like a pedo when I went to see Kung Fu Panda 2 solo.  I was there in business attire around a bunch of kids and their parents. All I could think about when people were starting to sit down was defending myself against potential accusations like "What?!! I liked the first Kung Fu Panda and the choreography for the fight scenes are GREAT! What's YOUR problem? I thought this was America!" 

Anyways, I'm not going to another kids movie alone again.


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 12, 2014)

I usually like going to see the movie with my friend, that way I have somebody to discuss the movie with afterwards, but I have gone solo to the movie theater before.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2014)

I do this all the time and zero fucks are given.

I'm a solitary person. I don't do much with groups of people, or even with someone else. Granted, I'm a social enough type that if I did want to go with someone, I could find someone. At least I've grown positively in that direction. But for the most part I enjoy my own company more often than not, and if it's a movie I want to experience in the theater instead of as a rental, I'll go 9 times out of 10 alone.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2014)

Do this mainly for movies I know nobody I know would be interested in.

So if I know nobody else'll join me, I watch em solo, not a problem to be had.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I usually go with friends, but if the movie is very important to me, like a new PTA film and I dont find anyone I dont give a darn and I go by myself.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

I love going to movies by myself. It's more chilling in that way.

However I haven't been able to do in recent year. My bf was taking offense a lot.  Even then my friends heck my sister wouldn't let me go alone. I miss it a bit tbh.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

I dont like goin by myself but sometimes If there is a movie that I really want to see, I just say fuck it and go and see it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2014)

I usually like to go alone I see no problem with that


----------

